# [Lesertest] Sony Walkman NWZ-A826



## HawkAngel (13. April 2009)

*Sony präsentiert*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Inhalt*​ 


*Einleitung*
*Impressionen/Sony Walkman NWZ-A826 im      Detail*
      - Verpackung
  - mp3 Player (Optik/Design/Verarbeitung)
  - Zubehör
  - Spezifikationen


*Test*
      - Features/Optionen
  - Klang
  - Zubehör


*Fazit*
     - Pro
  - Kontra
  - abschließende Worte

*Einleitung*

  Im medialen Zeitalter von Computer, TV und HiFi ist es nicht schwer, mit Musik oder ähnlich anmutenden Klängen beschallt zu werden. An jeder Ecke, sei es in der Bahn, auf dem Schulhof oder beim gemütlichen Spaziergang in der Stadt, wird man mit Musik von fremden und dumpfen Tönen belästigt. Was aber tun, wenn man nicht nur anderen dabei zuhören will, sondern auch selbst in den Genuss von der eigenen Musikbibliothek kommen will und das am besten noch an jedem erdenklichen Ort?

  Richtig! Jedem wird jetzt der gleiche Gedanke durch den Kopf geschossen sein, man kauft sich einen mp3 Player. Da aber die Fülle an verschiedenen Geräten mittlerweile so groß ist, wie nie zuvor, hat man auch immer weniger Durchblick. Um zumindest einen ebenso kleinen, wie zierlichen Lichtblick durch die graue Wolkendecke, bestehend aus diversem HiFi Dunst zu schicken, der sich mp3 Player schimpft, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, zu dem Objekt meiner persönlichen Wahl, einen kleinen Test zu schreiben.


----------



## HawkAngel (13. April 2009)

*Impressionen/Sony Walkman NWZ-A826 im Detail*

*Verpackung*​ 
  Die Verpackung wirkt zunächst sehr unscheinbar. Sie ist in Schwarz gehalten, gespickt mit typischen Sony Logos und diversen Symbolen zu den Spezifikationen, die der Player aufweist. Was nicht fehlen darf, ist das mittlerweile obligatorische „Certified for Windows Vista“ Logo.

*Mp3 Player*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Der mp3 Player an sich weist ähnliche Merkmale auf, wie die Verpackung. Er ist fast komplett schwarz. Die Vorderschale und die Rückschale werden durch eine polierte, silberne Fassung getrennt. 

  Vorne auf dem Walkman befindet sich natürlich zum einen das große 2,4 Zoll große Display, das obligatorische Walkman Logo und drei der Hauptbedienelemente des Players. Da wären zum einen der Navigations- Knopf für die Menüführung, der Home und der Optionen Knopf. Die weiteren drei Bedienelemente befinden sich auf der linken Seite. In der Reihenfolge von oben nach unten, gibt es dort zunächst einmal den Kippschalter für laut und leise, den Bluetooth Knopf und der Hold Schalter. Der untere Teil der Vorderschale besteht aus schwarzem und gebürstetem Metall, was dem ganzen Player ein sehr solides und edles Äußeres verleiht, vor allem im Zusammenspiel mit dem sehr klaren und großen Display.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Nun verbleiben nur noch der Eingang für die Kopfhörer, welcher sich unter dem Player befindet, eine Öse für eventuelle Kordeln an der linken Seite des Players und schlussendlich das Loch für den Horizontalstand auf der Rückseite.

*Zubehör*​ 
  Außer dem Musik Player selbst, befinden sich EX-Orhörer mit drei verschiedenen Stöpseln, ein USB Kabel, ein Horizontalstand und eine CD mit diverser Software im Lieferumfang. Natürlich fehlen auch die notwendigen Handbücher und Anleitungen nicht. Ich hätte es sehr wünschenswert gefunden, wenn noch eine Schutzfolie mit im Lieferumfang gewesen wäre, denn ein Kratzer auf dem großen Display wäre wirklich sehr schade.

*Spezifikationen*​* 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

*


----------



## HawkAngel (13. April 2009)

*Test*

*Features/Optionen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Erstmal etwas grundlegendes. Der NWZ-A826 spielt sowohl mp3, wma, aac Dateien, wie auch mp4 Dateien ab. D.h. Video- und Audiodaten. Dazu kommt noch die Möglichkeit, Fotobibliotheken anzulegen und, wenn gewünscht, auch per Slideshow abzuspielen. Zu den besonderen Funktionen des A826 zählt die Möglichkeit, Bluetoothgeräte, wie Kopfhörer etc. zu erkennen und dann die Musik zu streamen.



  Das wichtigste kommt natürlich zuerst. Die Audiowiedergabe. Diese ist zwar schon von vornherein sehr gut, aber lässt sich mit drei Features noch auf besondere Art und Weise bearbeiten. Das ganze nennt sich dann Digital Mega Bass, Clear Stereo, Clear Bass. Schaltet man diese Funktionen ein, merkt man sofort, dass die Musik wesentlich klarer wird und auch schlechtere mp3 Files hören sich nun akzeptabel an. Wer also viel Wert auf einen guten Klang legt, der liegt bei dem Sony NWZ-A826 auf jeden Fall richtig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Damit wäre der allgemeinere Teil der Audioaufwertung erst einmal abgeschlossen. Für den persönlichen Geschmack gibt es natürlich auch die Option, einen Equalizer zu benutzen und so die Musikstücke auf den ganz persönlichen Geschmack abzustimmen.

  Es ist außerdem möglich, Wiedergabelisten auf den Player zu laden und dann in dieser Reihenfolge abspielen zu lassen. Das ist aber noch nicht alles. Es gibt eine Option, welche sich „Intelligenter Shuffle“ nennt. Hinter diesem bedeutungsschwangeren Wort verbirgt sich eine einfache ganz einfache Sache. Mit ihm ist es möglich, entweder eine zufällig ermittelte Jahreszahl auszusuchen, oder auch selbst eine festzulegen. Hat man das gemacht, spielt der mp3 Player alle Lieder aus diesem Jahr ab in unbestimmter Reihenfolge.

  Bei der Videowiedergabe hat man die Wahl, ob man das Video Vertikal, Horizontal (rechts) oder Horizontal (links) anschauen möchte. Die intelligenteste Einstellung wäre hier natürlich entweder Horizontal (rechts) oder Horizontal (links), um Videos auch im 16:9 Format zu genießen. Zu den videobezogenen Optionen gehört zum einen die Zoom Einstellung und ein Helligkeitsregler. Das ist wirklich nicht sehr umfangreich, aber reicht durchaus, um sich das ein oder andere Musikvideo auf dem kleinen schwarzen abzuspielen und auch vernünftig anzuschauen. Eine Sache muss allerdings noch erwähnt werden und zwar, dass man die Möglichkeit hat, Videos direkt aus dem Menü zu löschen. Für mich eine gute Sache, aber leider ist diese Funktion nur bei Videos vorgesehen.

  Wie oben bereits schon erwähnt, kann man auch Fotos darstellen. Bei dieser Funktion muss man sich auch mit dem notwendigsten zufrieden geben. Man kann hier ebenfalls die Helligkeit einstellen und auch die Diashow-Funktionen bearbeiten, wie etwa das Intervall. Ein kleines Extra ist die Möglichkeit, den verschiedenen Liedern ein bestimmtes Bild zuzuordnen, welches dann immer erscheint, wenn man das zugewiesene Lied abspielt.

*Klang*​ 
  Dieses Thema ganz ohne technische Geräte zu bewerten, ist nicht ganz einfach. Da bleiben einem nur der Vergleich mit eigenen Geräten und die subjektive Empfindung. Ich habe den Sony NWZ-A826 in Sachen Audioqualität mal mit meiner PSP, einem neuen iPod Nano, einem Mustek 1814 und einem Meizu M6 verglichen. Im Vergleich zu den genannten Geräten, weiß der Kandidat von Sony heraus zu stechen. Die Wiedergabe klingt dank der drei speziellen Audiofeatures deutlich klarer. 

  Dieses Empfinden deckt ich mit anderen Testberichten im Internet. Die Features sorgen, gerade bei schlechten mp3 Dateien, für klarere Höhen und stärkeren, aber nicht dumpfen Bass. In Sachen Klang spielt der schwarze mp3 Player von Sony also ganz weit oben mit.

*Zubehör*​ 
Das Zubehör ist als solide bis gut zu bezeichnen. Es ist zwar nicht sehr viel, aber die Sachen, die mitgeliefert werden, sind ihr Geld auch wert. Der im Lieferumfang enthaltende EX-Kopfhörer geht direkt bis in den Gehörgang und schirmt das Ohr von äußeren Einflüssen, bzw. Geräuschen ab. Durch die geringen Nebengeräusche aus der Umwelt und den kurzen Weg bis zum Gehörgang, gibt es einen sehr guten Klang, der die ohnehin gute Qualität des mp3 Players auch verlustfrei transportieren kann. Da die Anatomie jedes Ohres anders ist, liefert Sony drei verschiedene Gummistöpsel für die Ohren mit. So kann jeder den idealen Halt erreichen, egal ob man mit kleinen, großen oder normalen Ohren gesegnet ist.

Der Horizontalstand ist durchaus praktisch, wenn man mal ein kleines Musikvideo schauen will, oder auch nur, um das Musikwiedergabegerät dekorativ auf dem Tisch zu platzieren.


----------



## HawkAngel (13. April 2009)

*Fazit*​ 
*Pro*

  -sehr guter klang
  -schönes und solide wirkendes Design
  -mp3 und mp4 Funktion
  -gute Verarbeitung
  -großes und klares Display (2,4“)
  -lange Akkulaufzeit (36std.)
  -sehr leicht (58g)
  -Bluetooth fähig

*Kontra*

  -durchschnittliche Videoqualität
  -kein Radio
  -wenig Möglichkeiten zur Designindividualisierung
  -relativ hoher Cent-pro-GB Wert

*Abschließende Worte*​ 
  Der kleine schwarze von Sony hinterlässt einen sehr guten Eindruck. Er konzentriert sich auf das Wesentliche und offenbart damit in dem Bereich der mp3 Wiedergabe keinerlei Schwächen. Der Speicherplatz ist mit 4GB als befriedigend zu bezeichnen, denn um die 1000 Lieder finden Platz auf dem Player von Sony. Hier gibt es schon Geräte mit deutlich mehr Speicherplatz, aber knapp 1000 Lieder sollten für jeden Trip mehr als genug sein. Die inneren Werte stehen hier stellvertretend auch für die äußeren. Der NWZ-A826 ist sehr gut verarbeitet und bietet wirklich eine sehr schöne Optik. Zudem passt er in jede Tasche und sorgt mit seinen zarten 58g mit Sicherheit für keinerlei Beulen im Outfit! Vor allem zu empfehlen ist der Sony Player für audiophile Menschen und für Leute, die wie ich eine klare und unauffällige Optik bevorzugen. Denn Bon Bons gehören für mich einfach in den Mund!


----------

